# a week to go and I still need SO much stuff!



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I totally know what you're going through!

I'm going to my first real show this weekend and so far I'm spending $177 and I might end up spending $187 on it. This is all my own money too. (I'm fifteen, so I have to really hold on to what little money I get since I don't have a job yet).

Here's a breakdown of my spending:
$50 horse use and coaching fee.
$10 dollars per class, and I'm doing five classes.
$30 dollars for a pair of chaps.
$35 for a pair of half chaps.
$2 for a BIG container of baby oil.
$2 for a packet of four sponges. 
$3 for a notebook just to use for show stuff. 
And another $10 because I'm thinking about doing another class. I'm still undecided. 

I have everything I need right now, but a few days ago I was getting kind of nervous wondering if I'd be able to get everything by the time I needed it.

Good luck and I hope you get a lot of money!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Shall I break down what I've spent so far?? LOL

$100 in one pop on products to enhance her
$70 on brand new riding boots
$50 in another product-buyup
$6 in entry fees plus $10 to get onto the grounds (it's a cheap show)
$50 on a show jacket, because I can't wear my hacking jacket but need some kind of jacket
$30 on materials for her browband, plus my time and energy
$50 on her show bridle (actually spent ages ago for another horse but never used so I count it as being for this show)
miscellaneous others whose costs I've forgotten and/or didn't pay in the first place

and what I still need to get...
$40 for a schooling whip
$60 for a hat
$40 for the hot oil treatment
$30-ish for something to blacken her legs with (what I have isn't going to darken her, just shine up and enhance what black she already has)

that all adds up to a whopping $536 for total spending ON THIS ONE SHOW... mind you this has been building up for a good year if you count the show halter as the beginning. And I got a bunch of my stuff given to me for free so haven't even counted that! Most of it I can carry over to next year as well but considering how only $6 is entries and $10 is grounds fees that's a lot of money on products and outfit!

I am so lucky I have a job...

ETA; I'm in shock now! Should not have added all that up D:


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow! You have me beat! :lol:

Well, at least you'll be able to use some of those things for other shows too and won't have to pay for them again for a while. 

And :lol:. Never think too hard about what you spend on horses, I guess!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

haha yeah... benefits of having a job I guess. what gets me is that if I wasn't going to this show I could have bought the saddle I want by now, and then had money left over!

I can actually use most of the stuff I bought for other shows... and thank goodness for that!! it's really only $16 that I'm not going to be able to re-use. Although I think next year might be painful... need to pay for membership to about 3 different associations if I want to avoid extra insurance fees. Methinks I might just pay the day insurance.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

its usually not so much ! it seems like you need a lot of new stuff and next time around you wont need to spend the money because you already have it. what kind of show are you going to that you need to blacken your horses legs ?


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

She is buckskin and where I am it's traditional to use something to darken up and enhance the black points that a horse already has. What I have doesn't darken what's not already black and she doesn't actually have a huge amount of black on her legs so I need to increase it. Raven's oil is used often but I don't like the look, or how harsh it is. I'd rather get a tub of something called champion tails red-black cover creme... I like the look and my black highlighter will then shine it up and make it look fabulous.

It's just a local thing, but it's a pretty big "local" show... I am in the in-hand showmanship classes with her. She is unregistered so presented like a show hack... let me find a photo.










now I know that is a grey but you can see that the legs are darkened and around the eyes and muzzle is also darkened significantly. That is how my girl is supposed to be presented. She's not meant to have so much black on her face but she should have even darker legs than that grey. Hooves blackened (not done on the grey above) and mane/tail braided... it's a lot of work. Quartermarks if the horse isn't clipped, but my girl IS clipped so no quartermark for her.

edit; and of COURSE I found a photo of a show hunter, not a hack. Ugh. HERE is a hack. (well, showmanship horse, but presented as a hack)


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Apologies for the double post but I wanted to attach a pic of my girl, as she was a month ago, untrimmed and untidy. She is now trimmed and tidy and her mane has been pulled, all clipped out etc.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Is the blackening just for hack or is for every class in your area?


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Hack & hunter & certain breeds for showmanship. We don't do it for performance disciplines. Dressage, we braid the mane, and the horse will be clean. Jumpers, if it's a big show, we'll go all out, braiding and quartermarks and hoof black, but otherwise, nobody really bothers. Eventing, we follow the rules for each phase. Braided for the dressage, natural for the cross country, and depending on the size of the event, we might braid and present for the jumping.

I only ride English and don't own a QH or appy or other Western breed so I have NO clue about Western presentation.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

PSSSSSSSSSSST! The best hot oil treatment you can buy is an inexepensive human hair conditioner or use straight olive oil and wash it out real good. With the hair conditioner, put it on and then toss a warm cooler over her and let her stand in the sun for 30 mins, then rinse. I buy mine by the gallon, it's $26 at the beauty supply store. You can buy small sized bottles at the local grocery store or drug store for about $3 a bottle.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

That's interesting. I had never heard of doing that before but it does kind of make sense. When's the show?


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

DCA that sounds like a good idea in the USA but is hard here... australians spend a LOT of money on hair conditioner so you can't get a little bottle of it for less than $7. It would work out more expensive than what I'm planning to buy... and what I'm planning on getting doesn't need to be washed out. At $40/litre and you only use 1 cup at a time... it really is very cost effective.

Olive oil is oil and therefore attracts dust! The show is on a grounds that has a harness racing track around the perimeter and here in Aus those tracks are surfaced with cracker dust/blue metal/idk what you call it if you even HAVE it... anyway it is REALLY dusty, during race season they wet it down between every race.

Cinder I think it's an Aussie thing to be honest!!

The show is the 4th and 5th of November, my classes are on the 5th. 1 week to go!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh man! You must be getting so impatient. At least my show is tommorow!

And man...that's some expensive conditioner...:shock:


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

hahah no wishing I had more time to get all the stuff together!!! Why can't it be the weekend after next? :\

lol yeah hair conditioner is pricey. I don't actually use it any more, makes my hair oily. I just have to be picky what shampoo I use so that it doesn't dry and damage my hair.

Actually works out cheaper, usually, to use horse shampoo. You can get horse conditioner too!! Thinking about ditching human hair products altogether and using horse shampoo instead... so much cheaper and I've never had dry skin from washing my horses so I figure it can't be too damaging.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Soooo 2 days after the show and I finally get the computer to update with my results! 1st unregistered mare/filly under 14hh, just edged out of champion and reserve unregistered horse with VERY stiff competition, and then 4th best presented/handler... my first showmanship show so I think my handling let us down there, she looked mint.

































































































my fave ^


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

And remember this is her at home a month ago, washed but not trimmed and with nothing but clear highlighter on her face.


----------

